# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Víbora ?

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo dos fotos de una posible víbora que realice la semana pasada, estaba refrescadose a la salida de un caño de agua. Pongo la interrogación al no poder comprobar de cerca como podéis imaginarlo. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Prudente medida, Francisco, la de no pedirle sus credenciales; yo tampoco lo hubiera hecho. Por mi parte, no soy capaz de quitar la interrogación.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## rodas

Muchas gracias por estas bonitas imágenes.

Sí, sin duda una medida más que prudente y, por supuesto, acertada.

Yo no descartaría que sea una víbora. Es más, casi me atrevo al 100% a quitar ese interrogante.

Dejo un enlace interesante, dedicado a las víboras en la Península Ibérica. Merece la pena echarle un vistazo.

Link: http://www.viborasdelapeninsulaiberica.com/index.html 

Un saludo.

----------


## rodas

He estado mirando un poco más de información (en la página mencionada) y algunas fotos en internet. 

Ahora me atrevo a asegurar que se trata de una víbora hocicuda; concretamente una _vipera latastei latastei._

Alguien más que se anime y contrastamos opiniones. :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Azuer

A mí también me parece _Vipera latastei_.

Saludos.

----------


## juanlo

Sin lugar a dudas, la forma triangular de la cabeza y el dibujo en zigzag la delatan.

----------


## perdiguera

Dejaros de historias, eso es una víbora. Yo he visto muchas y son como esa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, mis sensaciones eran que estaba delante de una víbora, lo que más me lo indicaba era la triangulación de la cabeza, no recordaba esos labios tan amarillentos junto con el poco resalte del hocico o verruga que es como le llamamos por aquí, otra de las características que también me puso en la duda el poco color de la cadeneta del lomo, pienso que al ser un animal de a sangre fría y sabiendo que el agua donde estaba es muy fría pudiera cambiar la pigmentación de esta junto a que no pude ver el final de la cola que siempre son corta y redondeada.

Otra de las apreciaciones que no se me escapo fue que tenía medio cuerpo dentro del agua sabiendo como antes comente de la baja temperatura de esta agua he llegado a pensar que estando en la época que estamos podría tener algún sentido que tuviera introducido el aparato reproductor o bien para algún tipo de alivio o  de reducción  gracias al frió.

Las anteriores que he visto que normalmente veo varias todos los años tenía los rasgos de la cola, cadeneta y verruga más pronunciado, también sea dicho algunas han sido atropelladas y las he visto más cerca y con más detenimiento.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Yo no me atrevo a descartar que estemos ante una Natrix maura (culebra viperina) de morfología muy parecida a las víboras, pero de habitad más húmedo que aquellas. Si en la fotografía se hubieran podido observar las escamas de su cabeza se podría haber resuelto las dudas dado que la Natrix tiene escamas mucho más grandes que la víbora. También hubiera sido definitivo poder apreciar su pupila, redonda en las Natrix y alargada en las Vipera. Los dibujos del dorso presentan bastante variabilidad en ambos tipos de culebras y no resultan definitivos para una posible identificación.
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Calima ya lo ha acabado de arreglar, Je,je :Smile: 
Yo sigo estando en la duda, lo que más me hace dudar es el tema de la verruga en el hocico.
Posiblemente tenga hasta razón.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hoy he vuelto a pasar por el mismo sitio donde encontré el reptil, se ve que el agua se está haciendo mas importante para los animales del campo como consecuencia del aumento de temperatura, esta vez el agua del caño había sido utilizada por un jabalí, el terreno estaba todo removido, me imagino que el suceso ha ocurrido por la noche.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy he vuelto a pasar por el mismo sitio donde encontré el reptil, se ve que el agua se está haciendo mas importante para los animales del campo como consecuencia del aumento de temperatura, esta vez el agua del caño había sido utilizada por un jabalí, el terreno estaba todo removido, me imagino que el suceso ha ocurrido por la noche.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Sí, los jabalies se mueven por la noche. Pueden andar hasta 50Km en busca de agua. Se revuelcan, se quedan agustito y se van. Y si les gusta el sitio, volverán hasta que alguien los espante y/o asuste.

----------

